
Jokes That Every Mathematician Finds Absolutely Hilarious - ColinWright
http://www.businessinsider.com/13-math-jokes-that-every-mathematician-finds-absolutely-hilarious-2013-5?utm_content=bufferc6798&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
tikhonj
Here's one I liked from Quora:

A mathematician gets tired of being mocked by his physicist friends for
studying useless things. He decides to go out and listen to the most useful
mathematical talk he can find. After looking through the schedule, he settles
on a talk about "The mathematics of gears"--after all, gears are useful for
all sorts of machinery! It's hard to find something more practical.

So when the talk comes around, he's there early sitting the front row. The
grey-haired professor walks up to the front and begins: "so, the theory of
gears with _real_ numbers of teeth is well understood..."

------
ColinWright
The old favorite:

Q: What's an anagram of Banach-Tarski?

A: Banach-Tarski Banach-Tarski

------
primodemus
a comathematician is a device for turning cotheorems into ffee.

Source: [http://mathoverflow.net/questions/1083/do-good-math-jokes-
ex...](http://mathoverflow.net/questions/1083/do-good-math-jokes-exist-closed)

------
k3n
Kudos to the author for providing explanations, complete with
formulas/diagrams/images, and also for crediting (cREDDITing?) his source for
each joke.

------
joshuahedlund
I saw this on Twitter the other day but even though I've LOVED math jokes
since "because 7 8 9" in elementary school, I've been avoiding this post on
the principle of not rewarding the linkbaity (and quite likely disprovable)
title.

------
hazov
<http://spikedmath.com/445.html> Spiked Math slowed down recently but it's
still good.

------
opinali
What is the difference between an experimental physicist, a theoretical
physicist and a mathematician?

The experimental physicist, to do his work, needs a $10M laboratory, paper and
pencil, and a trash can. The theoretical physicist needs paper and pencil, and
a trash can. The mathematician needs paper and pencil.

------
lake99
The joke about the integral of 1/cabin is wrong. Integral with respect to
what? Integral[1/cabin, x] = x/cabin + k

~~~
phonon
Integral[1/cabin, cabin] = Log[cabin] + c

~~~
lake99
I know that's what was intended in the joke. We can't just assume the variable
with respect to which it was integrated. I gave a counterexample.

------
MIU
No love for the abelian grape?

------
lotharbot
What's yellow and infinitely differentiable? A bananalytic function!

~~~
Fishkins
Similarly, Q: What's yellow and equivalent to the axiom of choice? A: Zorn's
lemon

~~~
jweese
What's yellow, normed, and complete? A bananach space!

------
jedahan
all sourced from reddit eh?

